# How many freight trains crossing collisions?



## TimePeace (Feb 1, 2012)

It seems like every few days we get a report of an Amtrak train being involved in a crossing collision. With such a much larger number of freights in service, I imagine that there must be many more collisions. Anyone know how many? Several a day?


----------



## Tumbleweed (Feb 1, 2012)

Quite a bit of info here.... http://safetydata.fra.dot.gov/OfficeofSafety/publicsite/Query/gxrtally1.aspx


----------



## GaSteve (Feb 1, 2012)

Maine Rider said:


> It seems like every few days we get a report of an Amtrak train being involved in a crossing collision. With such a much larger number of freights in service, I imagine that there must be many more collisions. Anyone know how many? Several a day?


The previous link has more detail, but with over 300 fatalities a year at crossings, there are quite a few.


----------



## DET63 (Feb 3, 2012)

GaSteve said:


> Maine Rider said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like every few days we get a report of an Amtrak train being involved in a crossing collision. With such a much larger number of freights in service, I imagine that there must be many more collisions. Anyone know how many? Several a day?
> ...


Nearly one a day, by my reckoning.


----------



## George Harris (Feb 4, 2012)

DET63 said:


> GaSteve said:
> 
> 
> > Maine Rider said:
> ...


Which is still a small fraction of the total death toll from road accidents,


----------

